# Link automatisch in bestimmten Fenster öffnen



## CaptainIglo (24. Mai 2004)

Hi,

ich möchte in PHP irgendwie Automatisch einen Link ausführen.
Habe mich fast zu tote gesucht, aber das passende nicht gefunden.
Ich möchte in einer PHP-Funktion einen bestimmten Link in einem bestimmten Fenster öffnen. Also Manuell währe das:

```
<a href="link" target="new_window">Link</a>
```
Dies möchte ich irgendwie automatisch machen, also ohne klick. Die Javascript-Anweisungen wo ich gefunden haben öffnen immer ein neues PopUp, ich möchte den entsprechenden Link aber immer im gleichen Fenster Darstellen.
Hoffe ihr habt mich verstanden.

mfg
Capt.Iglo


----------



## Gumbo (24. Mai 2004)

Schau dir mal die header()-Funktion an.


----------



## CaptainIglo (24. Mai 2004)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schau dir mal die header()-Funktion an.



Das hab ich mir schon als erstes gedacht. Damit kann ich aber nur im momentanen Fenster verlinken. Ich mochte aber in einem anderen Fenster linken. Oder geht das auch mit dem Header?


----------



## rebe (17. Juni 2004)

header ("Location: _dein link_ ");

Beachte das du keine Ausgabe erzeugen darfst bei dieser Lösung!
Dazu zählen auch html Kommentare!


----------



## Chino (17. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von CaptainIglo _
> *Die Javascript-Anweisungen wo ich gefunden haben öffnen immer ein neues PopUp, ich möchte den entsprechenden Link aber immer im gleichen Fenster Darstellen. *





> _Original geschrieben von CaptainIglo _
> *Damit kann ich aber nur im momentanen Fenster verlinken. Ich mochte aber in einem anderen Fenster linken.*


 Ja was denn nun? Gleiches Fenster oder nicht?


----------



## tobiasperschon (6. August 2005)

hi!
giebt es einen befehl wo ich schon mitten in einem code ein neues fenster mit einem link öffnen kann?

mein script durchsucht text nach links und giebt sie in arrays zurück...
soll ich es so machen das wenn ein link gefunden wird das eine neue seite geöffnet wird in der mit dem header befehl zum link weitergeleitet wird!?
ich hoffe ich hab mich verständlich ausgedrückt...


mfg tobi


----------



## Gumbo (6. August 2005)

Da hast du aber ein altes Thema ausgegraben.



> soll ich es so machen das wenn ein link gefunden wird das eine neue seite geöffnet wird in der mit dem header befehl zum link weitergeleitet wird!?


Das musst du schon selbst wissen. Allerdings lassen sich über HTTP-Header keine neuen Fenster öffnen.


----------

